# Trek Vin Code Help



## jimwells (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello I'm new to this site. I just picked up a used Trek road bike at a yard sale. If anyone could help me identify by serial number JS249447. It would be greatly appreciated. I looked around on a few sites but I could not make sense of it.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

jimwells said:


> Hello I'm new to this site. I just picked up a used Trek road bike at a yard sale. If anyone could help me identify by serial number JS249447. It would be greatly appreciated. I looked around on a few sites but I could not make sense of it.
> Thanks,
> Jim


Nearly all Trek serial numbers start w/ "WTU...", yours is a weird one unless it's reallllllyyyy old.


----------



## jimwells (Jul 17, 2013)

I know its not a screw on badge, it's a stick on gold and black badge if that helps. I agree it's a strange one. I have been researching for a few weeks it's confusing. It has Trek all over it.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Photos of the bike?


----------



## jimwells (Jul 17, 2013)

Working on pics never posted on this site before...


----------



## jimwells (Jul 17, 2013)

View attachment 284284
View attachment 284285
View attachment 284286


----------



## jimwells (Jul 17, 2013)

View attachment 284289


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Vintage Trek Bicycle Frame Serial Numbers, bike


----------



## jimwells (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I did already research that but there is a conflict with the screw on badge and/or a stick on badge.


----------



## jimwells (Jul 17, 2013)

My serial number 1st. digit is a J = TX900 which calls for a screw on badge but this bike has a stick on badge.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

head badge is 1976-1983, maybe look for some old catalogs?


----------



## dombey19 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm only judging from the pictures, but has the bike been repainted? That sparkly silver finish seems unusual for an old bicycle.


----------



## jimwells (Jul 17, 2013)

Not sure if its a repaint, if so they did a very nice job. It has Suntour dropouts. On top of seat tube it has a sticker that says 2001 mangaloy double butt tange.
My serial # tells me that its a 1974 tx900 i looked at a few tx900 this bike does not have the same featurers. All in all its a pretty nice bike, i think its from Japan. I would like to know the real deal on this bike if someone could help. Thanks


----------



## dombey19 (Oct 2, 2008)

If you look at Vintage Trek Bikes- Information on Steel Road Bicycles made by the Trek Bicycle Corporation, bike, you should be able to figure out which bike is yours. It can't be a 1974 tx900 because Trek did not exist before 1976. That particular tubing was used in 1983-84. In 1984 the word TREK was cast into the seat post lug. I can't tell for sure, but your bike seems to have some word cast into that seat post lug. It looks to me as though it says TREK. 1984 would also agree with the badge. But then the tx900 wasn't made in 1984. Your bike must be one of the "upper-level" models listed on this site.


----------



## dombey19 (Oct 2, 2008)

I would also point out that your frame has brazed on brake cable guides. Bikes in the seventies tended to have clamps for the cables. I can see why you are confused about the year and model. It doesn't seem to match any of the standard bikes described on the Trek site. Bikes in 1984 had the model number on the frame decal. Yours seems to have a 1981-type seat post decal only. Have you measured the seat tube? The head tube is very big, suggesting this is a very, very tall bicycle. Did Trek ever do one-off custom frames? 

I don't think the serial number is going to answer any questions, because it seems to be unique. And, frankly, this bike seems to be unique. My guess would be 1980-85, possibly repainted, in which case the decals might not be correct. Or, possibly a special order extra-tall frame, in which case the decals might not match the "standard" configuration. I would review the components very closely (assuming they are original) and see if there are any bikes in the 1984 catalog that might match them.


----------



## jimwells (Jul 17, 2013)

Dombey19 thanks for the info sounds like you are on target, I was hoping it was an 80's bike. I think this bike will be a keeper for a while, the vin # still has me a little confused.


----------



## jimwells (Jul 17, 2013)

Yea it is a big bike it's a 63 cm. It may be a custom not sure. The hubs are maillard. The rims look like they are good quality but the stickers are worn. The de-railer's are Suntour VX. The cranks are SR Custom and the pedal's. The shifters are clamp on Suntour and yes the word Trek is branded on the top by the seat post. I am soaking the seat post it is stuck, so I can get the size.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

jimwells said:


> On top of seat tube it has a sticker that says 2001 mangaloy double butt tange.


Trek didn't use that tubeset on many bikes, so that helps narrow it down. It seems to match up pretty well to an '83 Trek 400, which was available in "silver with red panels."

Pictured here: https://vintage-trek.com/images/trek/1983/83Trek5.jpg


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Also, regarding the serial number:

"FOREIGN-BUILT FRAMES AND BIKES AFTER 1982

Three different serial number forms have been submitted for 1983 Trek Model 400 frames. One, marked "made in Japan", begin with JS followed by six numerals. The SN was located on the bottom of the bottom bracket."

Taken from: Vintage Trek Bicycle Frame Serial Numbers, bike


----------



## jimwells (Jul 17, 2013)

I have been searching for specs ID for this bike for several weeks. Your information fits like a glove, thank you sir.


----------

